# Safety Equipment Sources?



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Where do you all go when searching for PPE?

I'm trying to find a good place to go for 14+mm nitrile gloves and some type of chemical resistant rubber waterproof boots when I am spraying the yard.

I understand there is Grainger, Fastenal, and Northerntool. I just wondered if there were any places that may offer PPE catering to the turf industry.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm probably not the best person to answer this since I don't use PPE hardly ever except for Ear Pro when using my Stihl Kombi or backpack blower but I usually look to Amazon first since I'm a Prime member but you can also look at Uline.com too as they have a wide assortment of product as does R&R Products.

My thought process behind my exposure to lawn chemicals is that I'm not using large quantities and I'm not using them everyday so my exposure is minimal at best. But to each their own when it comes to protecting yourself and feeling safe


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Gempler's is probably your best bet for turf-focused PPE.

http://www.gemplers.com


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> Gempler's is probably your best bet for turf-focused PPE.
> 
> http://www.gemplers.com


I'm sure somebody here uses these. :lol:

https://www.gemplers.com/product/G10584/Strap-Chapps


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > Gempler's is probably your best bet for turf-focused PPE.
> ...


Sure do. They're called basketball shorts.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

https://m.gemplers.com/product/131247/No-Parking-on-Grass-Traffic-Control-Sign


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> https://m.gemplers.com/product/131247/No-Parking-on-Grass-Traffic-Control-Sign


LOL :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> https://m.gemplers.com/product/131247/No-Parking-on-Grass-Traffic-Control-Sign


You win.

I'm curious how many members would channel their inner Eastwood with an M1 Garand.


----------

